# My Lionel set - Post WWII



## secret_squirrel

This is my Lionel train set that I got from my grandfather. He used to put it up every Christmas. The KW transformer has the controller A and B nubs and the whistle handle, they are in the paper envelope that isn't pictured.

Don't know much about the value of the set, but everything is original. Some of the packing slips are still in the boxes along with the baggies the cars where wrapped in.

Enjoy the images.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v629/Moonbiter/Lionel%20Train/


----------



## T-Man

Your engine description is the 53 55 era they look in great condition and with the boxes they are a collector's item. If they have the original box you can determine the set number still driving up the value.

It's a nice gift from the grandad. Congratulations!

It would be worth to get their condition appraised
At the very least they look to be in very good condition.
The engine pair in very good is rated at 300 to 350 depending on the type.

Take care of those boxes!!!! They are getting more in demand than the items.!!


----------



## secret_squirrel

Everything is definitely original including the boxes. Except for the 53 "B" unit (minor scratches) the rest of the cars show hardly any signs of wear on them. They look almost brand new except for wear on the wheels from going around the track.

I've tried looking up values, but it gets so confusing in regards to value. Trying to find prices for pieces in boxes is a bit hard for me, as I haven't found to many being sold with boxes on any site I've visited.

I've also found what seems to be conflicting information. I know none of the rolling stock is ultra rare, but according to some websites, the color combination I have is rare for that type of common car. I've also found out that 2 or 3 of them have boxes that are pretty rare since most of those cars where sold in sets.

I take a look at sites every now and then to gather info and file it away. I'm almost tempted to run it a bit but I know I should do some maintenance on the engine before using it, since it's been sitting idle for 40+ years.

The 53 is the molded w/ dimples type. I am assuming the price is including the "A" and "B" units together correct?


----------



## Big Ed

Trains are made to be run. 
After a little bit of oil and lube though.
Enjoy them! Unless your looking to make a buck off of them.
You have a very nice collection.
I will look more after I get back from work.

Edit........
My book says $350 for good shape/$550 for excellent shape on the engines.
Though yours has a T at the end of the #. Not sure of the T.
All depends on the buyer, you can add another $50 to $100 for the boxes. Maybe more.
More later.


----------



## T-Man

I use the book from Doyle. Prices vary, so naturally they chamge but in the case a very good and better, not greatly. For example I bought a car for 10 on ebay and the book said 40. Who knows ,but with engines you find more consistency. You have two AA units the B has no cab. The P is the motor and with the T I see the battery lid for the horn. 
I guess you do not have the set box ? It would be just a brown box with a Lionel logo. A receipt would also have a 5 digit number with a letter.

The original set was 2227w 1954, 2353 AA,3562 barrel grey, 6356 stock, 6456 red hopper, 6468 blue boxcar and a 6417 caboose. You have all those cars.

The engine is a dual motor so you need the KW to operate it.

Read up on the basics here any questions just ask.

By the way welcome to the forum SS.


----------



## secret_squirrel

No, I don't have the original box the the set came in, so I'm not sure which of the rolling stock he purchased later.

Definitely not looking at making a buck off this set. It was my grandfathers, I wanna keep it and maybe set it up some day.


----------



## Big Ed

I got these prices from the 2007 Greensburg guide.
So take in account that the prices should be a little more now.
And you got the boxes which look in good shape, heck I seen boxes going for more then what came in it! lol
To bad you didn't have the master box too.

First price is for good shape second for excellent shape.
And if you ever sell them you could get a bunch more. All depends on the buyer.

And your cars look in great shape too!

# 132 $43/$100

#3461 Black $17/$39 (yours)
(Green) $28/$70

#3484-25 $33/$90 with white letters (yours)
$38/$105 (with black letters)

#3562 $22/55 with blue letters (yours)
$165/$430 (with red letters)!

#6356 $15/$36

#6417 $14/$36

#6456 $60/$140 Enamel red with yellow letters (looks like yours)
$240/$690 Enamel red with white letters!

#6462 $8/28 Green

#6464 $31/65 with black letters (yours)
$450/1150 WITH RED LETTERS!

#6464 GN $34/80

#6464 M&ST L $40/$70

#6468 $20/$40 blue (yours)
$140/$305 ( Tuscan)

Just remember yours could fetch more with the boxes. 
Put up a 4'x8' and run them! Post pictures of your progress. (If you want)

Oh.....yes>>> welcome to the site!

T-man what do you mean that he needs a KW to run the engine with duel motors?
That 90 watt transformer should work just fine. No?


----------



## secret_squirrel

I do have a KW transformer along with the 90 watt. He paid 29.95 for the KW and 11.95 for the 90 watt LOL.

I was thinking about doing 2 4x8 sheets in an "L" shape.

Should I use the existing maintenance kit, or use something else to recondition everything?


----------



## T-Man

One time I needed the KW to run my F-3 but it was worn and missing a thruster bearing in the engine. yeah the 90 should work I am using three of them in that power range.


The kit is antique and good for display. The cleaner is probably a carcinogen like acetone or MEK. Just a guess, it could be all good. White lithium grease is ok for gears .Some are very sensitive about what they use. They pay 7 bucks for a small bottle of oil. I use car oil drips from the cans collected in a plastic bottle. Those wide sticks are found in craft stores. I would not use the original rag. I don't know what the other stuff is? Start a thread on it!

CTT is a great mag I have the Oct issue (Comment for Ed's next post)
Enjoy the set!


----------



## Big Ed

secret_squirrel said:


> I do have a KW transformer along with the 90 watt. He paid 29.95 for the KW and 11.95 for the 90 watt LOL.
> 
> I was thinking about doing 2 4x8 sheets in an "L" shape.
> 
> Should I use the existing maintenance kit, or use something else to recondition everything?



The new magazine, this months Collectible Toy Trains (I think it's named that the magazine is in my truck right now. Maybe it's Classic Toy trains?) has a bonus plan book attached.
Go look in your magazine store. It's sealed so you can't thumb through it.
It has some great track plans in it. One for what you describe two 4x8's attached in an L.
I will bring it home. Got to go and work. later


----------



## Big Ed

It's Classic Toy Trains magazine.
October issue now on sale.

I was going to scan the plans but I would need permission.

All that stuff in the maintenance kit should be good yet, 
JUST DON'T OVER LUBE AND OIL. 
Do you know where to oil and lube them?


----------

